# Turpin



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone know if you can get out on Turpin with a boat?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A lot of ice. There have been a few boats busting ice running the channel. The ramp area has ice, but you can launch. There's not a lot of open water and a few boats busted ice going out to the South. I'm surprised it's not more open with the warm temperatures.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info Fowl.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No problem! I don't know why guys won't post up ice conditions or be willing to give out general information about WMA's. It's not like they are some top secret place that nobody knows about. It sure makes it easier and less costly for those of us that have to drive an hour or more. Anyway, If we get wind and rain overnight and/or tomorrow I would think a lot of the ice will be gone.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Fowl, no wind and or rain last night, hopefully with it staying above freezing (barely) it's weakened the ice a bit. Should be plenty of rain come 830-900 this am


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Went out to Turpin this afternoon in my boat most the ice is gone and there was a lot of people out there in boats by far the best hunt we have had out there this season so far hope this helps lots of teal and pintail


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like a mess of fantastic birds Duckilla! Great pins, and that shoveler looks awesome!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No ice on unit 1, unit 2 or Turpin today. 50 degree high temperatures for most of this coming week, I think we will be seeing ducks stick around later this season. Should be able to run boats a little later too.;-)


----------

